# Craftsman Green Paint?



## stanz

I have a Green Craftsman 9HP 26" and the side panels are in need of some paint. I don't need an exact match, just something close. 

Does anyone know an over the counter green that's reasonably close? Rustoleum Dark Hunter Green maybe?

thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I haven't used it . . . but Rustoleum hunter green (dark?) is supposed to be close.

The sears polo green is almost $16 a can  Paint.po.grn | Part Number 582974901 | 365 DAY RETURN POLICY from Sears PartsDirect


----------



## stanz

Well, the cap on Rustoleum Hunter Green matches the Craftsman color, but the actual paint does not!

It's a much lighter green. It turned out to be a moot point. When I picked up the blower to service underneath there was so much rust that I decided to repaint the entire blower. (After addressing the rust of course.)


----------



## Sid

I used a rustolium metallic green on an old murray, and it matched pretty good, I don't know how close it is to Sears, but Murray made many sears models. The Murray is in the Photo Gallery.
Sid


----------

